# the people's republic of china, 1949-2007,happy brithday.post some pics the wish you develop faster and faster.



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

beijing (北京)


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

*NANJING*

nanjing(南京)


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

*shanghai*

shanghai(上海)


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

*dalian*

dalian(大连)


----------



## bonivison (Jan 17, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY
my great mother country


----------



## Kiss the Rain (Apr 2, 2006)

给祖国敬礼!! 好图, 顶啊, 看来兄弟也很喜欢内透?


----------



## wilczur257 (Dec 28, 2006)

independence for Tibet...


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

wilczur257 said:


> independence for Tibet...


foret it, tibet people leading a better and better life these days


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

Kiss the Rain said:


> 给祖国敬礼!! 好图, 顶啊, 看来兄弟也很喜欢内透?


当然，我只喜欢内透的灯光。外墙粉饰的灯光看起来很庸俗.:cheers:


----------



## wilczur257 (Dec 28, 2006)

of course :lol: 
it is only sheer chance that Tibetians are persecute for them nationality and religion...
besides they are not Chines, they are Tibetians so they should have our free country, 
maybe you clear me where is the Panchen Lama ? why Chinese governament don't allow to Tibetian representation starts in the Olympic ?
Chinise governament can silence media but he can not hide truth about Tibet That is my opinion...


----------



## wigo (Jan 23, 2006)

wilczur257 said:


> of course :lol:
> it is only sheer chance that Tibetians are persecute for them nationality and religion...
> besides they are not Chines, they are Tibetians so they should have our free country,
> maybe you clear me where is the Panchen Lama ? why Chinese governament don't allow to Tibetian representation starts in the Olympic ?
> Chinise governament can silence media but he can not hide truth about Tibet That is my opinion...


Tibeten are a lot better than the aboriginal people who had lived in nowdays US, Canada and Australia.

We will discuss Tibet once all European get back to where they belong.


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

wilczur257 said:


> of course :lol:
> it is only sheer chance that Tibetians are persecute for them nationality and religion...
> besides they are not Chines, they are Tibetians so they should have our free country,
> maybe you clear me where is the Panchen Lama ? why Chinese governament don't allow to Tibetian representation starts in the Olympic ?
> Chinise governament can silence media but he can not hide truth about Tibet That is my opinion...


If Tibetians don't like current China, they can leave Tibet and go to live somewhere else. But Tibet has been belonged to China for more than 400 years, which is even older than the history of the U.S and many countries.
All chinese people see Tibet as a province of China. If you really want tibet indenpence, just declare war with 1.4 billion people.
China's map - Qing Dynasty (1644-1911)


----------



## Vagabond (Jul 15, 2007)

wilczur257 said:


> of course :lol:
> it is only sheer chance that Tibetians are persecute for them nationality and religion...
> besides they are not Chines, they are Tibetians so they should have our free country,
> maybe you clear me where is the Panchen Lama ? why Chinese governament don't allow to Tibetian representation starts in the Olympic ?
> Chinise governament can silence media but he can not hide truth about Tibet That is my opinion...


Polack, could you please stop bullshitting here? 

How this Polish moron dare to talk politics in SCC while his English is still at kindergarten level is beyond my comprehension.

If all Polish are so dumb, it seems justified to me for Hitler to conquer Poland.


----------



## chc_cac (Sep 18, 2007)

good pictures


----------



## PresidentBjork (Apr 29, 2007)

The PRC has come a long way in a short time.


----------



## Insanedriver (Oct 18, 2006)

Happy birthday China :cheer:


----------



## wilczur257 (Dec 28, 2006)

he he... you speak like your governament (propaganda ?) you have not your individual opinion, you think like order you chinese governament... I feel sorry for you... 



> If all Polish are so dumb, it seems justified to me for Hitler to conquer Poland.


i congratulate you inteligent...hno:

maybe I am dumb but I am free and I can say everythink what I want wherever I am, maybe you try to say something bad about Mao Zedong at some pekinian street ? 

Post Scriptum
You have right, my English is at kindergarten level but we can speak German if you want. 
oh and I am very proud to be Polish and I hope to some day chinese occupation of Tibet will be end, and Tibet will be independence again. that is all, it is MY opinion and I don't quarrel longer.


----------



## Jhun (Mar 25, 2007)

^^ another dumbass,huh?hehe

Paying high tax to Ur demcracy leader to play politic,and feel pretty good Ur self.

Swear Mao Zedong on Tian An Men sq? why the hell I wanna do that?Our Chinese,particularly Pekinese are intellectual people,we have better thing to do instead of talking some shit doesn't change a damn in reality.And for my limited knowledege,I didn't aware of any new yorker shout Bush are Brainless prick in Time Square,why?coz new yorkers R smart

so,all due respect,U can say whatever U want,just try not to embrass Urself nextime


----------



## Kheldane (Jul 6, 2006)

Congratulations and happy birthday to China!! This country has a bright future!


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

Kheldane said:


> Congratulations and happy birthday to China!! This country has a bright future!


thanks mate.:cheers: 
guangzhou
















shenzhen


----------

